# Tiger Woods hurt in rollover crash in California: Sheriff



## Prairie dog (Feb 23, 2021)

Tiger Woods hurt in rollover crash in California: Sheriff​
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/crim...cials/ar-BB1dWWeI?ocid=mailsignout&li=AAggNb9


----------



## hawkdon (Feb 23, 2021)

I wonder how many roll over accidents there have been in
past 24 hrs?????


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 24, 2021)

I wonder if he was speeding/ talking on his phone when he was driving
He was never a favorite golfer of mine,but I wish him well for a full recovery.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

It did say he was speeding....


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2021)

I heard both legs were broken. The right one was pretty bad with a crushed ankle.


----------



## Chet (Feb 24, 2021)

First reports said he didn't appear to be impaired / under the influence of.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

Said he was racing for a Tee-off which was to be filmed ... said he's shattered one leg...

_Sources told FOX News that he was late leaving the hotel after having to wait longer than expected to get his car from the valet. He was picked up by road cameras driving safely, within the speed limit, at 7.05am.  

The crash site is a known problem area, according to sheriffs who said on Tuesday they have seen people fly into the 45mph intersection driving at almost twice that speed. 

The exact spot where he crash is at a point in the road where it widens and is downhill. The sheriffs said people tend to put their foot on the gas prematurely without factoring in that their speed will naturally increase.  

It's unconfirmed what speed Tiger was traveling at or what exactly caused him to crash but he plowed through the central reservation, rolled several times and ended up on a grassy verge on the other side of the road. 

Initially, sheriffs said they had to use the jaws of life to pry him from his vehicle. They later confirmed that they didn't, and that firefighters were able to get him out on their own but they said he was 'lucky to be alive'. 

Tiger was taken to the Harbor-UCLA Medical Center to undergo surgery to his legs. He suffered open fractures on his tibia and fibula - where the bone splinters into two or more pieces and comes through the skin - and had a rod inserted in his tibia, with his foot and ankle 'stabilized with a combination of screws and pins'._



https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ew-Orleans-Saints-quarterback-Drew-Brees.html


----------



## win231 (Feb 24, 2021)

With his history of DUI, it was only a matter of "When;" not "If."


----------



## Nathan (Feb 24, 2021)

Here in SoCal the local radio / TV media have been 'all over' this incident, particularly the AM radio _motor-mouth_ talk radio buffoons like John & Ken on KFI.


----------



## Jules (Feb 24, 2021)

It’s a miracle that no one else was injured considering he went across 3 lanes of traffic.  

This seems like the end of his career, as we know it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 24, 2021)

Prairie dog said:


> Tiger Woods hurt in rollover crash in California: Sheriff​
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/crim...cials/ar-BB1dWWeI?ocid=mailsignout&li=AAggNb9


Seems Mr. Woods, never grew up.


----------



## DaveA (Feb 26, 2021)

Happens every day.  People speed, drive drunk, use cell phones and just plain make misjudgments.  Why should we dissect every move that he made?  Except for an extra couple of million dollars and retinue of followers, he's just like the rest of us. LOL

Hope I don't have a crash.  People will question my behavior, the behavior of the police, etc..  Luckily, no one on this board ever speeds, drinks when driving, or uses their cellphones. Too bad the rest of the country couldn't reach this level of perfection (when driving).  Road accidents would drop considerably.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 26, 2021)

DaveA said:


> Happens every day.  People speed, drive drunk, use cell phones and just plain make misjudgments.  Why should we dissect every move that he made?  Except for an extra couple of million dollars and retinue of followers, he's just like the rest of us. LOL
> 
> Hope I don't have a crash.  People will question my behavior, the behavior of the police, etc..  Luckily, no one on this board ever speeds, drinks when driving, or uses their cellphones. Too bad the rest of the country couldn't reach this level of perfection (when driving).  Road accidents would drop considerably.


You'd make for a great attorney for the rich and famous.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 26, 2021)

Does anyone know the latest black boxes in cars can reveal the driver's eye movement, driver's focus, lane changes? There are more things mentioned last night on the news but I forgot what they were. I assume this is not common in all vehicles but it was said of the vehicle Woods was driving. What the heck is "driver's focus"?


----------



## Jules (Feb 26, 2021)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...ds-genesis-gv-80-suv-car-accident/6817592002/

A little more about the black box.  It doesn’t mention anything about driver’s eye movement.  

Depending on the state, it may require permission by the owner to release it.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 26, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Does anyone know the latest black boxes in cars can reveal the driver's eye movement, driver's focus, lane changes? There are more things mentioned last night on the news but I forgot what they were. I assume this is not common in all vehicles but it was said of the vehicle Woods was driving. What the heck is "driver's focus"?


I'm wondering if he had not just got that car a day or so before? He was hosting some sort of Genesis sponsored golf tourney last weekend. Kind of a coincident he was all of a sudden driving a 2021 Genesis SUV.
Maybe he just wasn't very familiar yet with some of the operational aspects of that particular vehicle?
There's been no charges so either the cops are giving him a mulligan or there was nothing done by Woods that was out of bounds?


----------



## Devi (Feb 26, 2021)

@MrPants, what is a "mulligan"?


----------



## MrPants (Feb 26, 2021)

It's a golf term. It's where a golfer makes a horrible shot and wants to take it over again without the original shot counting on the score sheet. They write the awful shot off as "a mulligan". Not sure where the term originated? I'm assuming Scotland, based on the name


----------

